# Big Brother 15 9/8/2013



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Big Brother will be late tonight. Tennis just ended 10 mins ago. 60 mins is on now (in the East at least).


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

pad an hour, tennis is still on, and 60 minutes hasn't started yet...game delay was already posted in "urgent pad recording alerts (east)".


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

I missed it since wasn't down with the rest of the threads. Perhaps others don't click on stickys frequently.

I recorded the show that comes on after BB.


----------

